# meet up?



## bushy

Hi

I've just come back to Yokohama and was wondering if anyone would like to get together for a coffee and a chat sometime during the daytime?
I live in Minato Mirai, not far from Landmark Tower and sort of know my way round a bit in that area...sort of ha ha

Anyway, if anyone's up for it just let me know


----------

